# balm or product to put on bangs



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I remember someone saying there is a petroleum type grooming product to put on bangs to keep them in place. Does anyone use this type of product, and what do you use?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I ordered Picture Perfect Styling & Conditioning from pishpad.com
I have only used it once because honestly I keep forgetting about it. It was recommended by someone on the forum to help keep the scraggly hairs out of pup's face.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The bottom line is that NOTHING keeps the hair out of their eyes for more than a very short period of time other than either keeping it in a top knot or cutting bangs.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I now now tried clear Elmer's glue as awful as that seems. It worked for a day.  I also bought an ophthalmic gel to put in her eyes since I can't seem to keep the hair out of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I think Elmer's glue is a really bad idea. Either let it grow out and keep it up, or cut it short enough that it doesn't bother their eyes.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Oh it's grown out. It just has fuzzy growth all the time. Her hair is cottony and kinky. Not soft and smooth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

katscleancutdogs said:


> Oh it's grown out. It just has fuzzy growth all the time. Her hair is cottony and kinky. Not soft and smooth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leo's coat has a definite kink in it and I find that keeping it his bangs cut is a cuter look than trying to keep them long. Rexy's coat is silkier in does work better with a topknot. That said when the boys play hard Rexy does get all scraggly looking as the shorter bits of hair in his topknot come loose.


----------

